# Fender Skirt install!



## 1962lolo

I have recently painted my ride and got some steel skirts from classic industries and had them painted as well. I tried them on my ride with the 13x7's and came into a problem. The center hook/latch is hitting the wheels. I'm posting this to see if there is someone who can give me tips on how to make these work. Yeah, shortening the axle isn't an option for me as it costs to much. Hope someone can help me figure this out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

If the latch is hitting, there's nothing you can do. If it was the lip, you could trim it.
Always test fit skirts before paint.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13318422
> *If the latch is hitting, there's nothing you can do.  If it was the lip, you could trim it.
> Always test fit skirts before paint.
> *


Get some baby's 13 x 5.5 i believe there called


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13318450
> *Get some baby's 13 x 5.5 i believe there called
> *


Yup. Either run 13x5.5 in back or shorten rear end.


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg20/20

I never used/trusted the latch, always took them off and bolted the skirts on to the lip with some small #10 or #12 bolts. Its a pain to install & remove, but I don't give a F_0K!! ....It make me sleep good at night...


----------



## javy71

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Mar 18 2009, 07:14 PM~13319233
> *I never used/trusted the latch, always took them off and bolted the skirts on to the lip with some small #10 or #12 bolts.  Its a pain to install & remove, but I don't give a F_0K!! ....It make me sleep good at night...
> *


Yeah you're right, thats how I have my skirts too (with screws) I don't like the latches either. 

If you shave off the latches the skirts should clear so u can leave the rims on. Saves u from cutting the rear end. My homie has a 63 and thats what he did


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Mar 18 2009, 05:14 PM~13319233
> *I never used/trusted the latch, always took them off and bolted the skirts on to the lip with some small #10 or #12 bolts.  Its a pain to install & remove, but I don't give a F_0K!! ....It make me sleep good at night...
> *



That's what I was thinking about doing, because that latch that goes straight up and down is the one in the way. So I'll give that a shot. Thanks to all for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

I got 13X7s on my 63 with skirts i shaved the inside of the skirt a little they fit but if i take a sharp turn to the right it rubs a bit not too bad though mine are mounted with some screws...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Great Topic!

I wanted to put skirts on my 64 but everyone was telling me that i had to shorten the rear, so i assumed that every with skirts had a shrotened rear

I'm going to order a set and try shaving the lip and mount it with bolts or screws!

I'm only running 8's in the back


----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2009, 10:25 PM~13334181
> *I got 13X7s on my 63 with skirts i shaved the inside of the skirt a little they fit but if i take a sharp turn to the right it rubs a bit not too bad though mine are mounted with some screws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many screws did you end up useing? Also were they installed just on the sides or was on installed on the top in the center. Seems like a pain if you get a flat.. I used two right now one on each side, but was wondering if I should install one on the top.


----------



## MR CHOCO

i had the same problem with my 49 chevy. i put standards in the back and they would hit the air valve when the wheel was spining, so what i did is i had my brother give me a hand holding the skirt and then with a set off preshure plyers i twisted the latch inward, where the latch mackes that turn at the end the one you grab to tacke the skits off, thats where you turn it inward. that worked great for me. hope it made sence of what im talking about.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Mar 26 2009, 02:21 PM~13398279
> *How many screws did you end up useing?  Also were they installed just on the sides or was on installed on the top in the center.  Seems like a pain if you get a flat..  I used two right now one on each side, but was wondering if I should install one on the top.
> *


i just have 2 on the side, you cant get one in the center if u were to try to put on on...i can take em off pretty easy i put them on the far sides so i can still get too them without the wheel getting in the way


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 22 2009, 09:29 AM~13352546
> *Great Topic!
> 
> I wanted to put skirts on my 64 but everyone was telling me that i had to shorten the rear, so i assumed that every with skirts had a shrotened rear
> 
> I'm going to order a set and try shaving the lip and mount it with bolts or screws!
> 
> I'm only running 8's in the back
> *


they might rub since u got pumps u got the stock panhard bar or the wishbone?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2009, 07:49 PM~13399552
> *they might rub since u got pumps u got the stock panhard bar or the wishbone?
> *


right now the stock panhard, but would try the stock wishbone replacement if it would keep it straight and not sway when i lift it

Really would like to run skirt, but dont wanna spend the $$$ right now to shorten the rear


----------



## budgetblueoval

im in poor health


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 27 2009, 05:02 PM~13410367
> *right now the stock panhard, but would try the stock wishbone replacement if it would keep it straight and not sway when i lift it
> 
> Really would like to run skirt, but dont wanna spend the $$$ right now to shorten the rear
> *


yea i dont know it might rub since its got he stock panhard bar wish bone might help not sure though...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2009, 09:53 PM~13411154
> *yea i dont know it might rub since its got he stock panhard bar wish bone might help not sure though...
> *


Ok thanx  

so out of all of the juiced x frame impalas, who is runnin skirts with juice WITHOUT a shortened rear?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 28 2009, 03:53 PM~13417898
> *Ok thanx
> 
> so out of all of the juiced x frame impalas, who is runnin skirts with juice WITHOUT a shortened rear?
> *


i just remembered i have a friend on here who's uncle has a 63 impala with skirts and juice he had to shave the inside lip alot though on the skirt but his just goes up and down no 3 wheeling...so i guess it can be done, but it would be better to shorten it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Mar 18 2009, 04:49 PM~13318422-->
> 
> 
> 
> If the latch is hitting, there's nothing you can do.  If it was the lip, you could trim it.
> Always test fit skirts before paint.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Mar 18 2009, 04:54 PM~13318469
> *Yup.  Either run 13x5.5 in back or shorten rear end.
> *


If you guys don't want to do it the right way, then have fun keeping your wheels and whitewalls clean if you're not lifted. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 28 2009, 08:09 PM~13418354
> *If you guys don't want to do it the right way, then have fun keeping your wheels and whitewalls clean if you're not lifted.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



so would running 13 x 5.5 be considered doing it the wrong way? im Not being an ass just asking a question


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 28 2009, 07:56 PM~13419396
> *so would running 13 x 5.5 be considered doing it the wrong way?  im Not being an ass just asking a question
> *


IMO If you're going to lift the car, narrow the rear end. If you are looking to keep the car O.G. do the 13x5.5 wheels. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 28 2009, 07:56 PM~13419396
> *so would running 13 x 5.5 be considered doing it the wrong way?  im Not being an ass just asking a question
> *


Its all up to the person building the car. Personally, I would shorten the rear end. The one drawback is that if you ever want to put the stocks on, it would look weird because the wheels would sit farther in. If the car is lifted, why not shorten it? The car frame is obviously been cut, so why worry about shortening the rear. 13x5.5 will work, but they look shallower than the 13x7. If the car is all original, 13x5.5 would be an option IMO. Like I said earlier its all up to the builder. Now you can bolt them to your quarters, even though skirts are made to latch on, but of course you will have to drill holes and unbolt them when you clean your wheels and tires unless the car sits high enough when locked up. So, to answer your question, I believe the right way is to shorten your rear end if you are lifted. Anything else is a shortcut to save money and or time. But thats just my personal opinion. If you're building a car, do what you want with it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 28 2009, 10:02 PM~13420309
> *IMO If you're going to lift the car, narrow the rear end. If you are looking to keep the car O.G. do the  13x5.5 wheels. Just my 2 cents.
> *


That makes sense to me.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by kandylac+Mar 29 2009, 01:02 AM~13420309-->
> 
> 
> 
> IMO If you're going to lift the car, narrow the rear end. If you are looking to keep the car O.G. do the  13x5.5 wheels. Just my 2 cents.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Mar 29 2009, 01:05 AM~13420327
> *Its all up to the person building the car.  Personally, I would shorten the rear end.  The one drawback is that if you ever want to put the stocks on, it would look weird because the wheels would sit farther in.  If the car is lifted,  why not shorten it?  The car frame is obviously been cut, so why worry about shortening the rear.  13x5.5 will work, but they look shallower than the 13x7. If the car is all original, 13x5.5 would be an option IMO. Like I said earlier its all up to the builder.  Now you can bolt them to your quarters, even though skirts are made to latch on, but of course you will have to drill holes and unbolt them when you clean your wheels and tires unless the car sits high enough when locked up.  So, to answer your question, I believe the right way is to shorten your rear end if you are lifted. Anything else is a shortcut to save money and or time.  But thats just my personal opinion.  If you're building a car, do what you want with it.
> *



ok so theres no way around shortening the rear, i'll just wait and save the money to do it.

MY last question is what do yall think about the Tacoma rear that BMH sells? I think i read somewhere on here that that rear has the perfect dimension for the skirts and 13X7's

I'm not worried about the original look cuz like you RAGTOP TED said its already cut. plus the ass never comes up high enough to ever see the entire rearend becasue i'm only running 8's


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Ok so I got an extra rear that I can get shortened, 

What's the dimension backing plate to backing plate to run the skirts? Or is it like shorten an inch on each side?

Thanks


----------



## 54chevyguy

What kind of rims are they dayton or zenith? Are foxcraft skirts the same?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 54chevyguy_@Apr 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13479451
> *What kind of rims are they dayton or zenith? Are foxcraft skirts the same?
> *


im broke so im rollin chinas :biggrin: ,but im pretty sure foxcrafts are the same, i think the only difference is that they're the OG ones...


----------



## 54chevyguy

Chinas do not have the same off set as daytons or zenith. So will the skirts work with daytons?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 54chevyguy_@Apr 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13479977
> *Chinas do not have the same off set as daytons or zenith. So will the skirts work with daytons?
> *


no the offset is different, chinas stick out a lil farther, my car is uncut with 13X7 Chinas and it fits, im guessing it might fit if u got daytons or zeniths not 100% sure though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 3 2009, 05:35 PM~13478246
> *Ok so I got an extra rear that I can get shortened,
> 
> What's the dimension backing plate to backing plate to run the skirts? Or is it like shorten an inch on each side?
> 
> Thanks
> *


i talked to a guy a while back on here and he said he shortened it 1/2 inch on both sides but dont take my word for it i'd ask someone who has already had it done so u can get the exact measurement


----------



## 3whlcmry

with a y bone from reds and a ford 9" dont know the exact measurement for it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Apr 4 2009, 03:10 PM~13483068
> *with a y bone from reds and a  ford 9" dont know the exact measurement for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you don't mind could you take a measurement from backing plate to backing plate?


----------



## 816rider

FORD is the way to go homies!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 5 2009, 12:08 AM~13485659
> *FORD is the way to go homies!
> *



ok Ford 9" but with what dimensions?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 8 2009, 03:13 PM~13519019
> *ok Ford 9" but with what dimensions?
> *


I believe you could use an adjustable pan hard bar to fix the problem. as far as a ford 9", check with Brent at Pitbull


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 8 2009, 04:13 PM~13519019
> *ok Ford 9" but with what dimensions?
> *





> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 9 2009, 04:08 PM~13529339
> *I believe you could use an adjustable pan hard bar to fix the problem.  as far as a ford 9", check with Brent at Pitbull
> *



HE HAS THEM SHORTENED TO WHAT YOU NEED ALREADY


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 9 2009, 04:58 PM~13529812
> *HE HAS THEM SHORTENED TO WHAT YOU NEED ALREADY
> *



Thank you problem solved!


----------



## 816rider

ok so kieth from homboyz hooked me up with some 14x7 reverse dope ass green wheels...i have a 78' merc marquis. FORD. thats right a FORD. a four door FORD at that...the car has skirts on it. before i purchased the new wheels from kieth i was running 14x6 in the back. yesterday i pulled my rearend and took measurements for the machine shop. i took the rearend down to the guy and showed him what i was talking about. he said my main prob was my drums! my drums over hang about an inch and a half from the backing plate. if i could find shorter drums that would take off even just one inch of that i would be perfect! the problem is finding a drum that will work. i spent 3 hours at autozone trying that method with NO LUKC! from wheel to wheel its 77 7/8" from inside skirt to skirt its 77" so i bet those 2 inches off of the drums would work. plus i think he could squeeze another 3/8" on each side. i cannot find the drums! so my next question is whats a rearend that i could buy that would bolt up in my rear ends place? i have a FORD 9". also is all i would have to do is just put my trailing arm mounts on the new rearend? what about the sway bar/stability bar? same thing?any help would be great! im on a mission to build the baddest FORD out!


----------

